# N E Tennessee RC



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

Any word on the Open or the Derby ???????


----------



## Debthomas (Nov 11, 2004)

8 in the derby going to the 4th but don't know which ones.


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Derby 1st- (Blitz) Alan Pleasant 
2nd-(Puff) Elizabeth Dixon
3rd- (Nib) Mathew Hemphill
4th- (Josie) George Francis
Sorry don't know the jams


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

RJ- #8 Jaws William Leitner handled by Mark Chase
Jams- #14 and #11


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice job Mark!


----------



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

congrats to all in the Derby .......Nice Job


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Good job, Mark. I should have sent my critters up without me for you to handle!


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

splashbird said:


> Words of wisdom. When you are sitting in the hot sun with a bag of dead ducks at your feet and flys buzzing everywhere... Do NOT yawn.


Or breathe. 

Kickoff is in 5 minutes. Think that might have had something to do with the birdboy quitting? 

So when you say another birdboy quit, you mean there has been more than one? What's up with that?


----------



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

Do you have the callbacks for the Open ????????????


----------



## Decoyn (Nov 4, 2008)

Any open callback?


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Any AM callbacks?


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

splashbird said:


> Open results:
> 1st - 4 (Q for national)
> 2nd - 40
> 3rd -46 (new FC)
> ...


4 FC-AFC Cody Cut A Lean Grade 
( Grady ) Chad Baker 

So Chad Baker & Grady won? VERY cool. 
Now remind me once again where the trial was held?


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

splashbird said:


> Open results:
> 1st - 4 (Q for national)
> 2nd - 40
> 3rd -46 (new FC)
> ...


Congratulations to all! Special congrats to Grady and Chad Baker (1st) and to Aaron and Connie Cleveland (4th)!
________
Medical Marijuana


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Congrats to Scott Harp for putting the FC Title on Lassie owned by Martha Blank. Martha, I could not be happier for you!! And, didn't your pup out of Lassie get a Derby 1st today in Paducah Ky.? GREAT Day.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Any results on the AM? I worked the 1st and 2nd series of the AM and saw some really nice dogs.I helped set up water blind and had to leave so I don't know anything but that there was 27 dogs called back for the water blind. 








I would also like to congratulate all the placements in the Derby. I marshalled and got to see every dog run........The water marks run by the winner were very nice for a dog of any age ................


----------



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

Congrats to Chad and Grady on another WIN!!!!!! .........Any word on the AM ???????


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

1st-- John Thomas Cane
2nd--Steve O'Connell Bull
3rd---???
4th--John Thomas Chevy

Not sure of Jams Sorry!


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks to great club members who helped out putting on our first trial we had great help in every aspect. Our bird boys did a great job as did our marshalls and gunners. Hea TN Lab we could have, no never mind we dont need your help or smart ass comments!!! Thanks again to our judges and participants who showed up to make our first FT a success!!!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Congrats on the Open win, Chad! And congrats on the NETRC inaugural trial!

Be looking for Derek (TN Lab) to put on a seminar on how to win friends and influence people!

k g


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

First I would like to give a huge congrats to my co-owner John Thomas for winning the am with Cane. John and Cane has made one hell of a team together. John also took 4th with his dog Chevy. Congrats on both. Cane is the 2nd trial dog I have owned and he came to me as a 7 week old pup from James Dean and Cindy Donahey. The 1st person in this equation is Jim Van Engen. He trained Cane from the time he was 7 months old until he tuned 22 months. Jim also trained the dogs that finished 1st and 2nd in the Open at NE Tennessee. I ran his last couple of derbies with him and then he won his first qual we entered. Black River Retrievers got Cane when he was 26 months old and he had his 1st two open placements when he was 30 months old. Alan and Gwen Pleasant are two of the hardest working pros you will find. I know Cane would not be where he is today without them. I thank both of them for also putting me and Mr. John together. If you guys can't tell, I'm just a little excited. This is my 1st dog with an all age win.......lol.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Ragin Storm Retrievers said:


> First I would like to give a huge congrats to my co-owner John Thomas for winning the am with Cane. John and Cane has made one hell of a team together. John also took 4th with his dog Chevy. Congrats on both. Cane is the 2nd trial dog I have owned and he came to me as a 7 week old pup from James Dean and Cindy Donahey. The 1st person in this equation is Jim Van Engen. He trained Cane from the time he was 7 months old until he tuned 22 months. Jim also trained the dogs that finished 1st and 2nd in the Open at NE Tennessee. I ran his last couple of derbies with him and then he won his first qual we entered. Black River Retrievers got Cane when he was 26 months old and he had his 1st two open placements when he was 30 months old. Alan and Gwen Pleasant are two of the hardest working pros you will find. I know Cane would not be where he is today without them. I think both of them for also putting me and Mr. John together. If you guys can't tell, I'm just a little excited. This is my 1st dog with an all age win.......lol.


Congratulations Bobby! Congrats to Chad on the Open win too.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Ragin Storm Retrievers said:


> First I would like to give a huge congrats to my co-owner John Thomas for winning the am with Cane. John and Cane has made one hell of a team together. John also took 4th with his dog Chevy. Congrats on both. Cane is the 2nd trial dog I have owned and he came to me as a 7 week old pup from James Dean and Cindy Donahey. The 1st person in this equation is Jim Van Engen. He trained Cane from the time he was 7 months old until he tuned 22 months. Jim also trained the dogs that finished 1st and 2nd in the Open at NE Tennessee. I ran his last couple of derbies with him and then he won his first qual we entered. Black River Retrievers got Cane when he was 26 months old and he had his 1st two open placements when he was 30 months old. Alan and Gwen Pleasant are two of the hardest working pros you will find. I know Cane would not be where he is today without them. I think both of them for also putting me and Mr. John together. If you guys can't tell, I'm just a little excited. This is my 1st dog with an all age win.......lol.


Yahoooo Bobby and John!! What a great weekend! So happy for you


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

I would like to thank our judges Jeff Talley, David Baty, George Free and Jay Hinton for working with us to help us get this first trial under our belts. At times we were a little disorganized, but they helped us out and were patient with our oversights. Most of the bird boys we had did an excellent job and I especially would like to thank all the contestants who offered to help us out with anything we needed. They do not realize just how much we appreciated the offer for assistance. All of the competitors were gracious and understanding all weekend and I can only hope that we provided and can continue to provide a new and enjoyable FT for the retriever community. It is a lot of work, but with competitiors like we had attend our event you really see the unity in the FT community. Everyone was asking what they could do to help us out and telling me if I needed any assistance don't hesitate to ask. A huge thanks to all of the club members who worked so tirelessly all weekend to make this event happen.


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

K G said:


> Be looking for Derek (TN Lab) to put on a seminar on how to win friends and influence people!
> 
> k g





Chad Baker said:


> Hea TN Lab we could have, no never mind we dont need your help or smart ass comments!!!


My humor obviously doesn't translate to the internet (even when I follow protocol and use the emoticons).


----------



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

A Big Thumbs up to the NE Tenneesse Club, a beautiful venue, great grounds, good judges, and I thought great mechanics. It was really warm out in the sun on Saturday and a few of the throwers wilted under the heat, But the gaps were filled and the stakes continued. Great job by a great group of folks. I"ll be back!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

I wish to congratulate all the winners and placements in the AM. As a "newbie" around the FT game I was sure impressed with the people I met as much as the great dogs I witnessed. I want to especially thank the judges that were stuck with me. Mr. Free and Mr. Hinton were two "good guys" to me and I thank them......


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

The results are now posted on retriever entry.


----------



## Lock5Labs (Mar 21, 2009)

Congrats to Chad and Brady on the win! What a great trial! You never would have guessed that it was NETRC's first! The grounds were great, and the views spectacular. We got to know new friends and the tailgate party was a lot of fun and very generous - thanks Paige! We can't wait to run there in the spring!


----------

